# Sources of quality Green Coffee available in small amounts (500g or less)



## Step21

I'm hoping to compile a list of quality green bean suppliers that may be useful for low volume roasters. So, i'm limiting the weight to 500g packs. I know there are other places that only offer larger quantities, but i'd like to exclude them from this.

Sources i know of so far are:

the Bean Shop - Perth. 250g bags of single origins (doesn't seem to be any discount for greens)

Coffee Compass (sample packs by region 5 different coffees 500g each - so 2.5kg in total)

HasBean (250g min) - all coffees available as greens

Rave - 450g bags of a wide selection of their beans

Redber (125g sample packs of particular coffees, 250g/500g packs of any coffee)

Roast & Post coffee (www.realcoffee.co.uk) - 500g packs of a wide variety

Smith Street Coffee Roasters - 250g/500g of various coffees

Winchester coffee roasters - small selection of 500g packs

York Coffee Emporium (250g packs of various coffees)

Please add any others that you know of. Thanks.


----------



## froggystyle

Rave


----------



## Coffeejon

http://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk


----------



## Step21

Coffeejon said:


> www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk


Thanks. However the minimum order size seems to 1kg bags as far as i can tell.


----------



## 4085

But greens if stored correctly, last for ages.......I bet you are paying through the nose for such small quantities. Even a Gene Cafe, 500 gms is only two roasts......factor in postage and I do not see what you are achieving


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters

http://www.smithstreetcoffeeroasters.co.uk


----------



## Step21

dfk41 said:


> I do not see what you are achieving


I'm achieving a list of green coffee beans suppliers who will supply 500g or less to the home roaster

I'm new to home roasting and am looking for help from experienced roasters who know where to look. Most of these suppliers will also supply larger quantities so it might even be a useful reference for others as well. If you know of any i'd be grateful. I take your point about larger quantities being more economical to the wallet. It's quality and diversity of choice i'm looking for rather than economy.


----------



## froggystyle

buying 500g is not a great idea, from my experience unless you know the bean well and are confident you will achieve a great roast then fine, but chances are you need to fire off a few roasts, this is of course based on a 250g roaster, if you are using one of those expensive 30g roasters then its ok i guess...


----------



## Step21

froggystyle said:


> if you are using one of those expensive 30g roasters then its ok i guess...


Yes i will be using an IKAWA home roaster. So I'll get 9 or 10 roasts from a 500g bag. Enough to know whether i like it or not.


----------



## naeclue

Hi,

I started a similar thread elsewhere, (am I the only one who can't get the search facility to work?), looking for green beans suppliers. Right now I use Sweet Marias who ship from the US. Obviously that adds freight costs, but the selection and the details on the coffees is fantastic. http://www.sweetmarias.com


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Not 500g but 1kg bags from pennine coffee good range, try the Salvadorian pac a good crowd pleaser, the pacarama will test your roaster and roasting skills, take note of there cupping notes, if you achieve them you done well.

scratch my post replying to old thread


----------

